# Germans



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Get your backpacks, strap it back over both your shoulders(as all europeans seem to do) and just FUCK OFF!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Erm - they will prolly turn round and tell you to sip tea and then piss it up your ass...........whats wrong with the Germans? (Apart from the obvious)

They ain't as bad as the French thankfully - and their country is so clean and beautiful. BTW I am no Hun.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah I like the Germans. They make great beer and let you drive flat out. And they have naked women on TV all the time.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Never mind the Jerries lets just bomb the French !!!.
Flatten the whole lot of them and ship all the asylum seekers over the channel to do with it as they please.
Blow up the tunnel and divert the ferries to Holland and Spain. !!! .SORTED>!!!. Keep the arrogant , greasy , lazy, useless good for nothing Frogs Away.!

At least the jerries are excellent engineers and Beer drinkers and don`t mind a scrap now and then.
As many people have said recently :-
"How many frenchmen does it take to defend paris.?.
Nobody knows its never been tried.!"

How can you respect anyone who eats frogs legs,snails,horses and little dickie birds.?

Think about it . What would you miss if the french all disappeared ?.

Absolutely FUCK ALL.!!!.

What would you miss if the Germans went tits up.?.

Audi TT`s , Porsches , Lowenbrau , Warsteiner, Oktoberfest , Adidas,Puma, Knockwurst and the list continues ad infinitum.!!.

Interesting discussion topic though.

As my dad always said : "Never trust a frenchman or a man with a beard.".


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

what about a woman with a beard?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I've met a few Frenchwomen with moustaches.... :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Get your backpacks, strap it back over both your shoulders(as all europeans seem to do) and just FUCK OFF!!!!


Who's upset you mate ?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

some german, i think.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Get your backpacks, strap it back over both your shoulders(as all europeans seem to do) and just FUCK OFF!!!!


LOL...British are not Europeans then? What are they...Americans? ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> LOL...British are not Europeans then? What are they...Americans? Â ;D


maybe there Greek [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> LOL...British are not Europeans then? What are they...Americans? Â ;D


Vlastan, i dont consider myself to be British or European.

Im English, and proud to be.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Vlastan, i dont consider myself to be British or European.
> 
> Im English, and proud to be.


Well said that man Â [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But this is geography of course!

England is part of Britain. Britain also includes Wales, Scotland and NI.

Britain is a European country.

I think you are referring more to personal feelings now, than the geographical location of England!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I think you are referring more to personal feelings now, than the geographical location of England! Â


Yes, your point?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan,
Scotland is part of the British isles,but the tartan army would sooner be known as Scottish than British,so why not have a preference for being English ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking about Britain from the location point of view in geography!

But you are thinking more about being proud of being English.

No reasons why you shouldn't be proud about this. But England is still part of Europe!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - here we go......seems typical of some narrow minded feelings atm - there seems to a jealousy over nationalistic feelings.

I am Scottish.....born in Aberdeen.......I have lived all my life in Scotland......I am proud to be Scotish.....I am however British as I live in the Untied Kingdom.....and I am proud to be part of that Union.

If my circumstances were that I was born in England etc I am very sure I would feel exactly the same way.

No matter which country we were born in in the UK we are uber alles British. There is no getting away from it.........though unfortunately there are sometimes when I wish that some people/countries would actually understand the makeup of our Isles


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

PS............of course the 1st king of the United Kingdom had to be from Scotland of course.........Up king Jimmy........lol


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> PS............of course the 1st king of the United Kingdom had to be from Scotland of course.........Up king Jimmy........lol


And I though he was going to be from NI instead!! ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

the world is a small place and where you are born is a fluke - citizen of the world and well adjusted to it! ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> Vlastan, i dont consider myself to be British or European.
> 
> Im English, and proud to be.


What a very strange thing to say. By admitting you are English you are admitting to being British, European and a member of the human population on Earth. What you "consider" yourself to be surely has little impact on how the rest of the world sees you. I may consider myself to be a green Martian, however everyone else would consider me a human being (I'm pretty sure...).

What I have found out is that most people on this island call themselves Welsh, or Scottish or English, however have little proof or knowledge of where their ancestors lived tree generations ago, let alone 1000 years ago. Some people I know consider themselves welsh, however consider their parents english. Many have parents who are from more than one region of this country. As the saying goes, just cuz you were born in the chicken shack doesn't mean you are a chicken.

I think if you are ever in any doubt of which country you are a citizen of you should look in your passport. If you are from this island it would say you are from Great Britain. Not England, or Scotland, or Wales.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'm English. But I am not jingoistic. Period.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Time to give England devolution I think - see what changes after that...........sod all apart from another tier of government.......which means more wanker councillors getting more self important......

But it is a fact of life that we are all British - It says so on the passport - and I am glad of that - stops those damn dumb Yanks from thinking that this whole island is called England.......


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm not proud to be English. Every time I go abroad the most obnoxious, arrogant tossers are always English. Well, apart from the Yanks. And closely followed by the Germans.

As for devolution, all for it. But I'd rather give more power to local government on a county by county level, rather than the country as a whole. Having Northumberland and Surrey under the same roof's going to be no different from things now.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

With regards to Devolution in England - that is the type of structure they are looking at - a more local level government...................................Power to the people.......lol


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> What I have found out is that most people on this island call themselves Welsh, or Scottish or English, however have little proof or knowledge of where their ancestors lived tree generations ago, let alone 1000 years ago. Some people I know consider themselves welsh, however consider their parents english. Many have parents who are from more than one region of this country. As the saying goes, just cuz you were born in the chicken shack doesn't mean you are a chicken.


I don't really care where my ancestors lived 1000 years ago - or even 100 years ago.
I am alive NOW; here, in the present. This is what I have to deal with. Not whether an ancestor was raped by an invader (or even a green Martian!).
If someone sees themselves as an Englishman (or Scots or Irish or Welsh) then that is what they are. They may be adoptive; it may be because of a geographical quirk of birth but they are what they want to be.

What I cannot stand are those who go to another country to live and do nothing but whinge and moan at that country. Those who adopt and accept that countries language and customs fine, no problem. Just look at the Brits in Spain, the place is turning into a little England! That isnâ€™t right.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey kmpowell !!.

Its just been on CNN that the Germans sold all thier backpacks to the french who then filled them with the Â£193 million`s worth of weapons they sold the Iraqis in January 2003 and used them as a cover to sneak them into Iraq as part of a gourmet hitch hiking tour of Sheeps Testicles Restaurants by the French Foreign legion.

The Iraqis have now been using them to smuggle the 55 men on the hit list , bit by bit , into Syria.
Saddam then plans to either reassemble them all at a later date using Joe Mengele Jnr. and his team or he might just say "Bollocks" and have a Barbecue under the stars with his Syrian pals.

Mystery solved.!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Without reading *any* Â replies inbetween, Kevin,

your initial post amounts toracism

How sad :-[
I think it says more about you than you would have liked to divulge


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And yet you all aspire to drive german cars!! :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> What I cannot stand are those who go to another country to live and do nothing but whinge and moan at that country. Â Those who adopt and accept that countries language and customs fine, no problem. Â Just look at the Brits in Spain, the place is turning into a little England! Â That isnâ€™t right.


Absolutely bloody right! I lived in the US and you should have seen the ex-pats out there. Oh my god it was terrible. I am NOT talking about people who kept a tin of heinz baked means in the kitchen out of nostalgia. I am talking about people who just bitched.. moaned.. bitched and then moaned some more about how things were different to the uk.

Some of these people actually fell in to the trap of believeing their bullshit. Those who moved back now bitch and moan about the UK.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Absolutely bloody right! Â I lived in the US and you should have seen the ex-pats out there. Â Oh my god it was terrible. Â I am NOT talking about people who kept a tin of heinz baked means in the kitchen out of nostalgia. Â I am talking about people who just bitched.. moaned.. bitched and then moaned some more about how things were different to the uk. Â
> 
> Some of these people actually fell in to the trap of believeing their bullshit. Â Those who moved back now bitch and moan about the UK.


And you don't think all ex-pats do this regardless of origin? Aussies, Kiwis, Saffies constantly go on about how good it is back home....so what??? You're not fucking there now are you!

In fact this has reminded me of a new flame......


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

You twat - i was talking about all ex pats. Â Brits do it abroad. Â Aussies come here and harp on about how great it is in Oz. Â Yanks do it too.. etc. Â Whats your point?

Kevin - your post IS racist.. and that makes you a bitch.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to be picky, but are Germans actually a different race? I would describe anti-German slander as xenophobic personally.
I'm half English half Greek and I'd describe both sides as being caucasian. The Greek bit's a bit more attractive, yet slightly sweatier. 

heh heh.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

phil - good point - ok - fine.. kevin your post was xenophobic and made an idiotic generalisation that described a whole nation of individuals in a negative way for no good reason. Hence, you are a bitch.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'm half English half Greek and I'd describe both sides as being caucasian. The Greek bit's a bit more attractive, yet slightly sweatier. Â
> 
> heh heh.


So what about me that I am 100% Greek? 

Tell us more Phil about your Greek origin. Is it your mum or dad and which part of Greece? Do you go back often and can you say anything in Greek...apart from "malaka"!!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey I don't mind hijacking this thread too!

vlastan - I can say Efcaristo (spelling is probably wrong).

phoTToniq


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> You twat - i was talking about all ex pats. Â Brits do it abroad. Â Aussies come here and harp on about how great it is in Oz. Â Yanks do it too.. etc. Â Whats your point?
> 
> Kevin - your post IS racist.. and that makes you a bitch.


You complete cnut:

'Some of these people actually fell in to the trap of believeing their bullshit. Those who moved back now bitch and moan about the UK'

So you were not talking about all ex-pats.

Oh and while I'm here, calling someone a bitch is very 'playground'. It remindsme of your pathetic rant the other week at George W Bush. Cringeworthy. :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

R1 - you are a complete bitch....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Hey I don't mind hijacking this thread too!
> 
> vlastan - I can say Efcaristo (spelling is probably wrong).
> 
> phoTToniq


Not bad Amir!! Spelling can't be correct of course as you can't use Greek characters...but the phonetic is spot on!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Nick - efcaristo!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Isn't it efcharisto? (with the ch being scottish)

Niko, my father's greek. I used to go there just about every summer when I was a kid, but not so much nowadays. My folks have a house out there, in the kyklades, and they ask me every year if i want to go out there. Last time I was over there was 3 years ago.
I don't speak much Greek. I understand more than I can speak, but I can order stuff at restaurants and buy stuff in shops without too much hassle. I can also read the alphabet, which helps. 
My dad's from athens (like most greeks) but his folks were from the pelaponese. And like all greeks I've got an extended family of several thousand, all of whom seem to know one another personally.
So there you go.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*LOL* so do you like anal Phil  :-X you know with you being greek like Vlastan ;D !!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Which Greek island in Cyclades is this? Both my parents were born in the island called Kythnos...a small not very touristic island. But I was born in Athens.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Some of you folk may confuse racial stereo-typing with racism. The two are miles apart. Racism implies deep-seated hatred and I have not seen that in any post here. Trouble is that it is an emotive subject and people are sometimes to quick to press the racist button - it's easy to do and intstantly puts that person on the backfoot.

For example, _(here goes, in at the deep end )_ I have yet to meet an Israeli that I actually like and would want to spend any time with. As a nation I do not care for them very much. That doesn't mean I want to gas them .

Merely disliking a nationality or attributes therof, does not constitute racism.

Kev had a point. One can imagine one of our teutonic friends similarly posting on his loacal FR, in German of course,

"English people, stroke your goatees, wipe the ketchup off of your crappy polyester football strips; cover up your tattoos; tweak your piercings; and fuck off back to TK maxx."

And I'd agree with him - but I don't think you can be racist against your own nation.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Garyc did you see my joke on the joke thread about the Earthquake ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Garyc did you see my joke on the joke thread about the Earthquake Â ;D


No. But I'll just pop over ...................


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

.......seems alright to me. 

You have got to know what _is _funny in this life to truely appreciate what _isn't_ funny. [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Gary, I'm not sure I see what your point is. You say that merely disliking somebody's race or country doesn't make you prejudice. Can I be bold and suggest that you mean not liking somebody's race or country and having a reason for not liking them.
Saying that you don't like Israelis just because they're Israelis frankly makes you a xenophobe. Saying you don't like them because of their politics, social structure, attitudes etc doesn't. But then others disagree.
Saying that all Greeks are bummers is a steroetype which I personally find offensive, but mr V obviously doesn't have a problem with it. And his suggesting that it's somehow a greek thing is rubbish too. Then again, mr V seems to find many uses for his bottom, including talking on occasion 
Personally I don't see the attraction particularly. If you fancy trawling back through vlastan's megathread, you'll find I didn't add anything.

vlastan/nick, it's on Andros, you big fat Greek bum boy.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> vlastan/nick, it's on Andros, you big fat Greek bum boy. Â


Never been to Andros! Although I have been to most of Cyclades.

Are you calling me fat or just my bum? I have the best bum...girls love it! It is well shaped and they love touching it!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And his suggesting that it's somehow a greek thing is rubbish too.


Ohhh yeahh!! How would you know this? After all you are not pure Greek blood!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary, I'm not sure I see what your point is. You say that merely disliking somebody's race or country doesn't make you prejudice. Can I be bold and suggest that you mean not liking somebody's race or country and having a reason for not liking them.
> Saying that you don't like Israelis just because they're Israelis frankly makes you a xenophobe. Saying you don't like them because of their politics, social structure, attitudes etc doesn't. But then others disagree.
> Saying that all Greeks are bummers is a steroetype which I personally find offensive, but mr V obviously doesn't have a problem with it. And his suggesting that it's somehow a greek thing is rubbish too. Then again, mr V seems to find many uses for his bottom, including talking on occasion Â
> Personally I don't see the attraction particularly. If you fancy trawling back through vlastan's megathread, you'll find I didn't add anything.
> ...


Phil, my point was that prejudice does not equal racism: the two are frequently and wrongly interchanged. One means a deep-rooted and often irrational dislike whilst the other means a predisposition to behave, think or act in a particular (and often benign) way to a given racial stereo-type. We all carry some prejudice - but don't all act on it in a given situation.

Just a point of clarity on my emotive (deliberately) Israeli example; I said I have YET to meet any I like. I have meet plenty and travelled there on business numerous times. My dislike encompasses their politics, arrogance, business style and social structure, not to mention their violent attitude to the whole middle eastern situation. I do however find some of their women attractive. 

Xenophobia is not race specific BTW - it applies to an fear/dislike of anyone foreign. I am no xenophobe - part of my family are Czech Jews. (really) Just thought I'd clear that one up - effectively we are in agreement on context but not choice of vernacular.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice one Garyc


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

OK gary. I'm pretty much with you on that one. I think it all comes down to definitions. Delicate subject :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

That's all well and good - but R1 is still a bitch.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

!!


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

We all have free choice to hate and dislike anyone we choose and if that includes, for no particular reason, entire countries then so what. If I meet someone who hates the Brits then fine, screw em. no problem to me. In fact, you can hate the whole world and everyone in it. It only ever becomes a problem when you disadvantage the people you hate in one way or another (like 'liberating' their country or threatening countires with an S and Y in their name). Just saying "I hate the germans" or "all French are wankers" in no way harms anyone. But giving a Frenchman a good slapping because he is french or burning Jerries car out because, well, because his wife is hairy is a problem. There are plenty of people I don't like and plenty of people that don't like me buy hey guys, thats life - Deal with it.

I don't like the French due to a few bad instances while travelling there but I have met several French people that I get on with famously and wouldn't hear a bad word said about them individually- but still, fcuking French!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As a true European national, I love all Europeans. I have travel to all European countries except Scandinavian ones and I like and dislike things that I see around me. But I respect their ways of life and try to integrate.

Between myself and my wife we can communicate in about 6 languages, so we never feel left out if we are abroad.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Very interesting thread, prejudice does not equal racism at all.

Daniella, understand that you are offended by KMP's 'controversial' post, not sure about the motive behind it :-/ other than to provoke another debate on this forum :-/ KMP - did someone upset you ??

Daniella - can you tell us a _genuine_ German joke about the British or _English_ then?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Daniella - can you tell us a _genuine_ German joke about the British or _English_ then?


I can. How many English people does it take to change a light bulb?
Too many, because of their poor work ethic and lack of efficiency.

ha ha ha etc.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> As a true European national, I love all Europeans. I have travel to all European countries except Scandinavian ones and I like and dislike things that I see around me. But I respect their ways of life and try to integrate.


Don't you like the Scandinavians then?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> OK gary. I'm pretty much with you on that one. I think it all comes down to definitions. Delicate subject Â :-/


It's definately a 'Think twice. Post once topic.'


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Don't you like the Scandinavians then? Â


I guess it is too cold!! Just imagine...a poor Greek person going to this chilly country...I will freeze my delicates! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*LO* get your wife to knit you a willy warmer Vlastan ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Should'nt take much wool!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Should'nt take much wool!!


Will have to make sure it is wool with Elastan!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*giggle* you mean lycra :


----------

